# How difficult is it to get an emotional support animal?



## Shine

This is really more of a serious question than an actual "rant" or "rave," but I'm posting it in this forum because I'm still just so emotionally overwhelmed and a bit angry, and I want to fix this problem NOW. :I

If you've read any of my recent threads, then you may already know about what's been going on with my apartment, but if you haven't, here's the gist of it:

About a month and a half ago, I moved into a new apartment with my two best bros and all our combined pets (this includes a dog, a cat, two rats, and a small snake). When we first applied for the apartment, we asked to make sure that it would be okay for the pets to live here and were told by multiple staff members that yes, this apartment definitely does allow small pets at no pet fee. We knew that we'd be having to pay a bit extra for the dog and the cat and that there is a 2-animal limit on dog/cat types, but we were reassured again and again that there was no limit on smaller animals and that their rule for small animals was basically just "be responsible." We were told this multiple times, on several different occasions, by different people in the office.

When they found out that I had rats, they sent us a phone call informing us that rodents were not allowed in the apartment because they "breed too quickly" and were afraid rats might overrun the apartment or something... dumb, right? They still told my roommate that he could get a parakeet, though. For the longest time I thought that I had somehow misinterpreted the rules and that it was my fault I had to give away my rats. I was heartbroken, but I was mostly mad at myself because "I should have known better." We kept the snake hidden in a dresser drawer so that they couldn't make us get rid of her too.

After receiving confirmation that parakeets were allowed, we were all ready and excited to go and get one for my friend's birthday when suddenly, we get some unexpected news. All along, these people have been telling us the wrong thing. Apparently, this apartment has never allowed any other animals besides dogs or cats. They try to make it out like this was just some "oopsie," but I'm not buying that bull crap. Several people told us several times over the span of several weeks that we could have our pets, and now they are suddenly saying that it was never allowed! I didn't "misinterpret" any rules; I had to give up my friends because someone else gave me false information.

Now, because of all this, I have been so stressed out, anxious, and depressed lately that I have a constant upset stomach, and when I'm not doing anything to distract my mind, I find myself staring wistfully into space and missing my rat buddy. I find myself literally crying tears at the thought that I won't ever see him again. The lies told to me by my apartment's staff have caused me emotional distress, and I want to know if there's anything I can do about it.

A few people have suggested that I try to get an emotional support animal, but from what I've read, I'm not sure if I qualify for that. My roommate (the one who wanted the parakeet) thinks that both of us would probably qualify, but he tends to exaggerate the severity of situations, and I'm not actually sure if it would work out. What can I do?


----------



## moonkissed

I have an ESA (emotional support animal) myself and would be happy to answer your questions  I am going to assume you are in the US? if not different laws may apply.

Honestly I do not support getting an ESA to avoid a no pets policy. It hurts those who really do need them as it makes landlords want to fight it. 

That being said... in order to get an ESA you must have a disability. Then you talk to your doctor and if they agree that an ESA would help you they can write you a letter stating so. You then give this letter to your landlord and apply for accomidations.

There is alot of sites online that promote -hey pay x amount of money and register your pet as an ESA! ALL of these sites are scams, made to get money from people who do not understand the laws. Do not give them your money. And anything they give you is NOT legal.

This is the hands down best site for info! http://www.servicedogcentral.org/content/

Here is a FAQ on ESAs http://www.servicedogcentral.org/content/faq

https://www.animallaw.info/article/faqs-emotional-support-animals

Honestly unless you actually have a disability where you are in need of an animal for support I suggest you do not get an ESA. It can suck not to have a specific pet but waiting is best. I would also try to talk with the landlord and see if you pay a deposit, promise not to breed so they don't multiply that maybe they can work with you. make sure to get it into writing that they will allow them if they agree to it.


----------



## Shine

You are totally misunderstanding everything I've said. I'm not trying to "get around a no pets policy." I was already depressed, and this bullshit (not to mention LOSING a close friend I already had and was told I could bring with me) is causing me severe anxiety. Other people, after hearing my story, believe I need an ESA for my depression. What I'm saying is that I don't know if depression is considered a "disability" under that law, but if it is, I definitely need to go get checked out, because I cannot stand feeling like this.


----------



## moonkissed

eh... I understand it is quite easy to misinterpret what people are saying or intent over a forum. 

I am not a doctor, so I can not say if your anxiety/depression would qualify you for an ESA. Generally for it to be a disability it has to interfere with one or more major life functions. I suffer from both depression and anxiety myself so it is possible they can be. 

Definitely go see your doctor. I would print out an example letter from: http://servicedogcentral.org/content/node/304 to give your doctor. They need to print it out on their letterhead and sign it. Getting your doctor to do it is a whole other story lol. Some doctors are great others are a pain. My doctor fully supported me in it but kept forgetting to give me my letter for months and months, it was annoying. Other doctors may charge a fee. You may also get your doctor to just write it on a prescription pad though I would prefer the letter.

Once you have the letter. Follow the steps here to work with your landlord: http://servicedogcentral.org/content/node/138

Since your landlord sounds pretty annoying I would definitely get things sent certified mail.

Goodluck!


----------



## LoveAllSpecies

Depression and anxiety can certainly be disabling. I think that you will need to be "officially" diagnosed with depression or anxiety by a doctor for the law to work but I am not sure. I think you should definitely try to get your rats to be considered ESAs.


----------

